# New Keystoen Bullet, Aerodynamic??



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Article from Can-Am Rv

things they do not tell you in the article that i would be interested to know...............condition and shape of the axles, bearings.....how old..are they greased............it appears as if the 16' comparison trailer was used.

thought i would pass it on.........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

_" I have no concerns with the Odyssey and the 28' trailer combination as we have over 200 customers that tow with Odysseys, and we have been using them extensively since they were introduced in 1999."_

Sorry, this is as far as I needed to go in the article to dismiss it in whole. We happen to own an '07 Odyssey and by coincidence a 28 foot trailer, and I can state unequivocally that the two would be 1.) a horribly unsafe combination, and 2.) the lifespan of the Odyssey would be similar to that of a fruit fly! For a person who professes to be an authority on RV's this statement is incredibly ignorant at best and criminally negligent and irresponsible at worst.

Unbelievable!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with Doug. Man, I can't even imagine pulling my 28 RSDS with my wife's minivan. I'm shuddering just thinking about it.

And for someone to tell people to disregard a vehicle's stated towing capacity is . . . . . . . hey, wait a minute! Maybe I CAN get that 10,000LB fifth wheel and pull it with my F150. Hmmm.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Come on guys, it's Can-Am RV.









They can do ANYTHING (according to their website). They had Dodge Intrepids towing 30' Airstreams a few years ago. I think I could have kept my old Windstar and towed the Outback with it too with some of their special mods...


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Moosegut said:


> I agree with Doug. Man, I can't even imagine pulling my 28 RSDS with my wife's minivan. I'm shuddering just thinking about it.
> 
> And for someone to tell people to disregard a vehicle's stated towing capacity is . . . . . . . hey, wait a minute! Maybe I CAN get that 10,000LB fifth wheel and pull it with my F150. Hmmm.


I would think that the guy who bought that trailer should keep a copy of this article for the judge to look over and prove he didn't decide to do anything so crazy without some expert opinion... lol I have an 08 Honda Odyssey and I just bought a 280RS that I am thinking my Titan is just about enough to handle it., but the van would just roll over and die...

I have not even received my "NEWBIE" card in the mail yet, but anyone would have to be pretty crazy to go with a recommendation like that...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought everyone would like that...........worse yet...the unbelievable part to me is that Keystone supplied the information.

I would not think that they would want to be forwarding that information in "print", its one thing for them to tell you you can pull anything with anything............its another to put it in print.

They sent me a newsletter with it ( i had signed up for the bullet info for [email protected]#$ & Giggles).

They also posted a link on the bullet website , it is on the lower left corner Flash screen.

I was smiling, a bit sarcastically, when i read it.............and i had to pass it on.........


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I stopped at the same sentence as Doug did, at that point I saw a salesmans lips moving and knew he was full of it. Disgusting.

I did take a moment to file a complaint with the Minnesota AG, letting them know they have a dealership that was proud to encourage customers to tow with an undersized vehicle.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

When I go back to my native England I always cringe at the cars pulling the realtively small trailers (or "caravans") without weight distribution. You can see the rear is way overloaded and needs just a minor nudge to set a good sway off in motion. Most can't manage to get to 60 mph never mine cruising there. These trailers are also alot lighter than the proposed Bullet and by law have to be less than the GVW of the tow vehcle.

Towing a Bullet with a minivan will be just like those trailers. I thought when I read this it was a joke.

Unbeleiveable!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have seen it done with around a 28' Airstream with triple axles. The Oddysey was able to tow it, but I doubt it was going to last long. I have seen the airstreams being towed by a lot of vehicles that are not rated for the weight, and in talking to the owners they say that the trailer is light and aerodynamic. That is bull....I have an Uncle who has one, that is 31' and has triple axels as well. It weighs in at 9800 pounds, and there is no way you can get away with pulling that with anything less than a 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

And the writters name is Andy, I am really offended.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I expect to hear this type of thing from a dealer and sales person............

I am personally a little "miffed" that keystone would send a copy of the article out and link it on their website.........

IMO there is a lack of responsibility to their customers (past,present,future), and it doesn't make the company look good...........


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

Follows with the rest of the stupidity that no doubt has been pushed on the unsuspecting public by the dealers, such as:
A Volvo wagon towing a big trailer with popout ends, of course on a long weekend.
The dealer trying to tell me and DW that a 21' Starcraft with two popout ends could be handled by our Montana (not realizing I had a truck at home).


----------

